# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Ultimaker Original+ build files have been released

## iDig3Dprinting

Why not have a go at building your own Ultimaker Original+ 3Dprinter 

Ultimaker, adhering to the open source ethos of 3Dprinting  have released the build files so now you can build your own Ultimaker Original+ 3D printer.

The  files include all components used in the construction of the Ultimaker  in .STEP format and with pdf specifications for each component together  with the build manual.

Fancy a project for the summer?

----------

